# Dual-Monitor configuation wrong LinuxMint



## deadscenekid (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a dual-monitor set-up on my LinuxMint distro.

I have a 22' Acer on the left(1680x1050) and a 17' Dell on the right(1280x1024.)

For some reason, LinuxMint sees my 17' as my main screen(which has the bottom bar on it), when my 22' should be.
I can't find any way to change this, so is there anyone that can help?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

The manipulation of the twin monitors is normally done with /etc/X11/xorg.conf. I believe you can specify which monitor oder there.


----------



## deadscenekid (Apr 26, 2006)

the only thing within xorg.conf is:


```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Configured Screen Device"
	Device	"Configured Video Device"
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual	2960 1050
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

In the past I used to just copy a Linux's xorg.conf that provided the dual monitor control, onto another one that didn't.

Here is a copy from Debian

```
debian:/home/saikee# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"
        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"
        # path to defoma fonts
        FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load    "i2c"
        Load    "bitmap"
        Load    "ddc"
        Load    "dri"
        Load    "extmod"
        Load    "freetype"
        Load    "glx"
        Load    "int10"
        Load    "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
        Driver          "kbd"
        Option          "CoreKeyboard"
        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
        Option          "XkbLayout"     "gb"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"        Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GeForce 7600 GT0"
        Driver          "vesa" #"nv"
        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "GeForce 7600 GT1"
        Driver          "vesa" #"nv"
        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Monitor0"
        Option          "DPMS"
        ModelName       "Philips"
        HorizSync       30-82
        VertRefresh     56-76
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Monitor1"
        Option          "DPMS"
        ModelName       "unknown"
        HorizSync       30-82
        VertRefresh     56-76
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Screen0"
        Device          "GeForce 7600 GT0"
        Monitor         "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth    24
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           1
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           4
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           8
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           15
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           16
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           24
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Screen1"
        Device          "GeForce 7600 GT1"
        Monitor         "Monitor1"
        DefaultDepth    24
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           1
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           4
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           8
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           15
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           16
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth           24
                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier      "Multihead Layout"
        [COLOR="Red"]Screen       0  "Screen0"   #0   0
        Screen       1  "Screen1"   RightOf  "Screen0"[/COLOR]
        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"
        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"
        Option          "Xineramma"   "on"
        Option          "Clone"       "off"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode    0666
EndSection
```
The switching between the monitor is shown in red

My Opensuse has a similar setup.

I know the newer xorg.conf is a lot simpler but have not gone into it myself. May be others can advise.


----------

